
Someone is still maintaining the Space Jam website - londev
https://spacejam.com
======
brodouevencode
I have periodically checked to see if this site has remained up. A little
background on this: SJ came out when I was in high school. I was at a loss as
to what I wanted to do with my life even though I was still a couple of years
out from college. SJ was released with a lot of fanfare and the TV spots
mentioned the website. We were AOL subscribers at the time (yeah, yeah, yeah)
and it made front page for months. I learned HTML from copying the SpaceJam
website and running it on my Windows 3.11 machine. Lots of good memories
there. Ever since I'd check in and make sure the site was still up. Every time
I've checked, it's been there for me, reminding me that it was the start of my
development career.

------
RocketSyntax
Check out this sweet pulsing sidebar!
[https://spacejam.com/archive/spacejam/movie/cmp/souvenirs/sc...](https://spacejam.com/archive/spacejam/movie/cmp/souvenirs/screensaverframes.html)

------
winrid
HTTPS no less!

------
ListeningPie
I wonder if you can still order the soundtrack on cassette for $8.99 at Call J
&R Music World at 1 800 221 8180

~~~
diet_mtn_dew
J&R was a brick-and-mortar store in Lower Manhattan just south of City Hall
Park. It closed down a few years back.

~~~
dTal
So, not entirely true to say that someone is "maintaining" the website, as
such. It's more "preserving as a living monument".

~~~
o-__-o
Yeah the copyright is still 1996. That’s the anti definition of maintaining

------
beerdoggie
WB going deep in preparation for the inevitable reboot!

~~~
ikawe
To be clear, that’s a real thing.

[https://www.imdb.com/title/tt3554046](https://www.imdb.com/title/tt3554046)

------
snowwindwaves
You can download the soundtrack in RealAudio!

~~~
joejerryronnie
You can also get a sweet new Netscape Browser icon (mac users only)

That would actually be kind of cool to swap out your modern icons to vintage
icons of similar apps (e.g. Chrome > Netscape or Outlook > Lotus Notes)

------
chandan_maruthi
Those iframes :-)

~~~
perilunar
Those are not iframes — they are actual frames in a frameset.

Interesting to see they are still work despite being deprecated in HTML 5.
(The pages should have an HTML 3.2 or 4.0 DTD but don't).

~~~
bni
If they removed support for frames, A LOT of internal line of business
applications build in the early 2000's will stop working.

~~~
ryanmercer
Ha, or ones built this decade _looks at monitor 2 and sighs audibly_.

~~~
o-__-o
Open source apps are hella guilty too

------
Shaquille
Shaq's personal assistants are probably paid to set this as the default home
page on all devices and workstations.

~~~
Rhift
Why Shaq?

~~~
o-__-o
All black ppl look alike, duh

